# identifying these cichlids



## Evo (Jul 23, 2006)

What do you think these guys are? I'm thinking hybrid in which case they will go to the oscars.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It's impossible to say from the picture.

The one in the rear seems to have yellow in the dorsal fin, it could be a Metriaclima greshakei, but that's not something I'd be willing to bet on!

Kim


----------



## Evo (Jul 23, 2006)

ok righto did you click on it to get a bigger picture... the picture was off my fone but i will take a better one tommorow.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The larger picture doesn't really help any, and the fish are still small. One fish is a Metriaclima zebra type, the other an elongatus type. The size of the fish, and the quality of the picture make identifying a species/locale vs. hybrid impossible at this time.


----------



## Evo (Jul 23, 2006)

ok well im at work tommorow so i will try to take some better pictures...


----------

